# Why did we get 2 HUGE babies?



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 15, 2011)

Just wondering, because if this is her normal we might have to eat her, we are proud to be new baby bunny grandparents but we are just a little confused by the size of the litter and the size of the babies. 

I've seen pictures on here and the babies are just so tiny,ours are monsters compared to them!


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuttlefishherder said:
			
		

> Just wondering, because if this is her normal we might have to eat her, we are proud to be new baby bunny grandparents but we are just a little confused by the size of the litter and the size of the babies.
> 
> I've seen pictures on here and the babies are just so tiny,ours are monsters compared to them!


How many times was she bred? Is this her first litter? Those have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 15, 2011)

If the doe only conceives one or two babies, a lot of times she will go over her due date and the babies will wind up huge. Such babies seldom survive the birthing process, since the doe really struggles to deliver them. One thought holds that the cause is genetic, another is that it has to do with available nutrition (with little competition for space in the uterus, each baby's placenta gets really big, so it supports rapid growth and the kit winds up really big, too). Older does are usually less fertile than younger ones, and often have smaller litters.  Generally, the larger the litter (numerically speaking), the smaller the individual kits.

 Breeding the doe two times, about an hour apart, should help her to conceive the highest number she can. Checking her color to see that the doe is really ready to breed also helps to make sure she will conceive as large a litter as she is capable of.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 15, 2011)

This is her second time being bred. We aren't sure about her age except that she is a year or two(long story), but we know that this it her second time being bred. Her first litter was 4 healthy babies. Our little guys survived just fine though and the doe is healthy,she gets plenty to eat and treats on the side.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuttlefishherder said:
			
		

> This is her second time being bred. We aren't sure about her age except that she is a year or two(long story), but we know that this it her second time being bred. Her first litter was 4 healthy babies. Our little guys survived just fine though and the doe is healthy,she gets plenty to eat and treats on the side.


How many times did the buck service her?


----------

